# the Universe gave me free weed



## Aria (May 20, 2019)

as I walked out to go hop a train, I was walking in a construction zone. behold! a nugget of the dankest kush I've ever seen. So I headed back to my roommates apartment to share it with them. I have put off the last day, and will leave soon.


----------



## roughdraft (May 20, 2019)

I'll never forget one time i got so drunk on tequila that i lost all of my shit, and on the way back to the house where I'd been the night before, i found a quarter ounce of truly bomb ganja on the sidewalk, before finding my wallet and phone. funny how life goes. this served my hangover very well. and smoked many friends out with a fat blunt at a venison cookout in the snow the next day.


----------



## raber (May 20, 2019)

thats fucking magical.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 21, 2019)

That's bad ass! I love free nuggets. My most memorable free weed experiance was when 
I groundscored a decant 3/4 of a joint walking downtown a small Idaho town. I was probably 13 had been walking all day and was hungry af with about 10 bucks to my name neither my friend or I knew the area at all. About the time we were getting pissy with each other we find this J, so we scurried quickly over to the trax to smoke. About half way threw that J we were blitzed and low out of no place came these two dark dressed crusts with packs.... it was pretty epic and honestly inspired me to be me.


----------



## Dameon (May 21, 2019)

You were supposed to take the nugget with you for your first train ride.


----------



## Aria (May 21, 2019)

Dameon said:


> You were supposed to take the nugget with you for your first train ride.


I ain't gonna get caught with a nugget, I'm not old enough for it to be legal yet


----------



## Dameon (May 21, 2019)

Aria said:


> I ain't gonna get caught with a nugget, I'm not old enough for it to be legal yet


You're worried about getting arrested for a nugget but not getting arrested for criminal trespass?


----------



## Aria (May 21, 2019)

Dameon said:


> You're worried about getting arrested for a nugget but not getting arrested for criminal trespass?


better to be charged for one crime than two


----------

